# michel Bras cookbook



## can't cook (Jan 13, 2007)

Does anyone know what the cover of the french version of Michel Bras Essential Cuisine looks like?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/reader/1931...11#reader-link

This is the one I have, one of the greatest chef's of our time.


----------



## can't cook (Jan 13, 2007)

is yours in english or french?


----------

